# How do we get the right message across is the Media? http://vapemestoopid.co/



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/15)

Over the last few months since cloud chasing has become a popular way to vape, we have seen a lot of it portrayed in the media. As an advocate and vaping’s resident *****, I want to touch on a couple things that may help vapers and retail locations when the media comes knocking for an interview or looking for some footage of what vape shops are about.

A lot of us long time vapers tend to forget why we started vaping in the first place. Most of us wanted to quit smoking, some of us didn’t but wanted a safer alternative, and some of us quit by accident. These reasons are still reasons that millions of other smokers might have when they decide they are ready to make the switch.

Sure, cloud chasing can be fun, we like to have competitions at events or local meets, but then again we are among our “own kind”. This is something we’ve come to expect and some of us get pretty ramped up about cloud comps. I for one, don’t. Notice I call cloudchasing “a popular way to vape”. This is not a competition sport, it’s something some of us do because that is the way we prefer to vape. Not every vaper is a cloud chaser and not every smoker is attracted to vaping because of the massive clouds they might be able to produce. *This is still about getting smokers to switch to a less harmful alternative* and many of us would do well to remind ourselves of this daily.

So if I might, I’d like to make a few suggestions to retailers and their customers when they are faced with the possibility of some media attention.


First, set the stage. Make sure your store is clean, presentable and that you have your various types of kit on display. Be prepared to talk about them; what the best beginner kits are and how new vapers can upgrade to more advanced kits.
Remove any branding that is blatant trademark infringement. This is something that is a bit of a problem, mostly in the United States. Companies are using other Trademarked brands to promote their e-liquids. Not only is this illegal, it’s unprofessional and makes vape companies look completely irresponsible. If you are dedicated to protecting the integrity of this industry and helping smokers switch, get this crap out of your shops and do not let it be photographed or filmed by the media!
Inform your customers that there will be media present at your location. Ask them to refrain from cloud chasing while they are there. Provide adequate ventilation if you have a lot of people in your shop. Remember, not every one is a vaper and even though we KNOW there is NO HARM to bystanders, we should still be respectful of them in “our house”.
Remember to stress the importance of smokers switching to a less harmful alternative. There are plenty of studies and research available, most of them are cited on this very website. Please use them to your advantage. Prepare notes on subjects that you want to cover.
Having been interviewed for television on several occasions in the past, one of the best things you an do is to forget there is a camera in your face. It could make you nervous or it could raise your bravado. Remember, what they end up reporting not only reflects on this product and your company, but the entire industry. It would behoove you to present yourselves in the most professional educated way possible.
Take a look at the video below. For the most part, this was really good, aside from the cloud chasing. Clouds are not going to be what attracts most smokers to vaping and they do not do us any favors when the politicians who are hell-bent on shutting us down, see these clouds reported in mainstream media. This is something I feel every vaper needs to have drummed into their heads until it is like a neon sign behind their eyelids. Vape like its 2010 and you are using a cigalike when the news is in your face!


I think with a little preparation and some common sense, we can all play a big part in ensuring that these products and your businesses come out on top and are portrayed more positively and accurately in the news.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Xhale (21/8/15)

lovely lady who works tirelessly to promote vaping. You dont always have to agree with what she writes, but she'll still be campaigning tomorrow, and the day after, and the day after. We need more like her.

except, they banned her from UK Vapefest just a few weeks ago. Silly vaping politics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (21/8/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Over the last few months since cloud chasing has become a popular way to vape, we have seen a lot of it portrayed in the media. As an advocate and vaping’s resident *****, I want to touch on a couple things that may help vapers and retail locations when the media comes knocking for an interview or looking for some footage of what vape shops are about.
> 
> A lot of us long time vapers tend to forget why we started vaping in the first place. Most of us wanted to quit smoking, some of us didn’t but wanted a safer alternative, and some of us quit by accident. These reasons are still reasons that millions of other smokers might have when they decide they are ready to make the switch.
> 
> ...


some very sound advice right there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeMeStoopid (23/8/15)

Thanks for sharing this on your forum here... South Africa? Wow! It never ceases to amaze me how far some of what I write manages to travel in this wonderful cyber world! Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/15)

VapeMeStoopid said:


> Thanks for sharing this on your forum here... South Africa? Wow! It never ceases to amaze me how far some of what I write manages to travel in this wonderful cyber world! Thanks again


And thank you for writing this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/8/15)

VapeMeStoopid said:


> Thanks for sharing this on your forum here... South Africa? Wow! It never ceases to amaze me how far some of what I write manages to travel in this wonderful cyber world! Thanks again



Yes thank you for writing it  I love reading your postings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

